
Homeland Security Worries Covid-19 Masks Are Breaking Facial Recognition - conductor
https://theintercept.com/2020/07/16/face%2Dmasks%2Dfacial%2Drecognition%2Ddhs%2Dblueleaks/
======
lowmemcpu
Good. It will forever be normalized to wear a mask in public & private when
you're sick now

